# full thickness skin graft?



## BFAITHFUL (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm thinking about using cpt's 15220 & 15002 for the following?

Procedure: Preparation of graft site with debridement of Mohs defect wound, full thickness skin graft from right thigh to right lower leg defect.

The wound on the lower aspect and with alcohol in the upper spect was measured approximately 2.5cm x 4.0cm was debrided sharply with a 15 blade to remove all necrotic tissues status post Mohs surgery and cautery.  The excision was taken down to the muscle fascia.  The achilles tendon was not involved as it was somewhat more medial and exposed only somewhat more distally.  The excision was taken down to the muscle fascia where healthy bleeding was encountered in all areas.  The wound margins were also cut away until healthy bleeding was noted.  This yielded total defect of approximately 3cm x 5cm.  A Davell dermatome was then used to harvest 2-3 segments from his right thigh.  The right thigh was dressed with epinephrine soaked gauze.  The graft was put into place and sewn in with 4-0 plain gut sutures on its periphery.  Two to three small sections were used to get full coverage.  The wound was then dressed with Xerofoam and cotton balls, tied over simple bolster tie 2-0 silks.  The leg was then dressed with Kerlix followed by an Ace warp.  The thigh wound was dressed with Xerofoam followed by an ABD and Kerlix.  

thanks


----------



## surgonc87 (Sep 9, 2011)

All you need is the MD to actually state the Full-thickness word in the body of the note.


----------



## Texascoder64 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Bolster graft removal*

Is there a code for  removal of a bolster from a full thickness skin graft?  I am assuming not and this is included in the surgical global package. Can anyone that does MOHs coding give me some information on this?

Thank you,
Lisa


----------

